# Official Playoff Thread: Game 3 - Heat @ Bulls 4/27/06 7pm CT TNT/CSN



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

_*HOME COOKIN'!*_










*@*









*Game 3 Heat @ Bulls - Thursday April 27, 2006 
TNT/CSN 7pm CT United Center, Chicago*

_*Heat lead series 2-0*_​










*Probable Bulls Starters**

_Guard 12 Kirk Hinrich 6-3 | 190 
Guard 7 Ben Gordon 6-3 | 200 
Forward 5 Andres Nocioni 6-7 | 225 
Forward 35 Malik Allen 6-10 | 255 
Center 50 Michael Sweetney 6-8 | 270_ 

Bulls Playoff Stats 

Bulls Playoff Page @ Bulls.com


*Probable Heat Starters*

_Guard 55 Jason Williams 6-1 | 180 
Guard 3 Dwyane Wade 6-4 | 212 
Forward 8 Antoine Walker 6-9 | 245 
Forward 40 Udonis Haslem 6-8 | 235 
Center 32 Shaquille O'Neal 7-1 | 325 _

Heat Playoff Stats 









_* lineups subject to change. game previews will be updated when available._


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

Win because I'll be there and am unbelievably 0-8 at Bulls games this year.


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

Someone please kidnap UMfan83. Quick.

Prediction:
Bulls 98
Heat 95

Nocioni 21 points, 11 rebounds
Gordon 29 points
O'Neal 33 points, 16 rebounds


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

> Someone please kidnap UMfan83. Quick.


I second that motion.

Playing at home scares me.


----------



## LegoHat (Jan 14, 2004)

No excuses.

Bulls 105

Heat 101


----------



## kirkisgod (Jul 25, 2005)

The D shows up! 

Bulls 87
Heat 81

The UC better be a rockin.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

We have to take the "this is our house" attitude that I really have yet to see out of this team at all. Noc is really the only one currently playing at playoff intensity. Kirk and Ben have as well, but only in short stretches.

We do that and we will play much more relaxed. Take our home games and we even up the series and then go back out to Miamia to try and steal one. Lose one of our next two home games and I don't have much faith we will come back in the series.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Thank you sir, may I have another?


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> Thank you sir, may I have another?


Is that you being spanked?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

unBULLievable said:


> Is that you being spanked?


The heat would be the spanker, the bulls the spankee.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Bulls are definetly going to be hyped up for their home games. I expect to see this team fly around the court like a head-less chicken. that being said, the Heat might struggle vs. those energetic young legs, but eventually will come on top in the end with their expirience and talent.

Heat- 104

Bulls-98

Book it! :banana:


----------



## LegoHat (Jan 14, 2004)

DaBullz said:


> The heat would be the spanker, the bulls the spankee.


Spanky?


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

I don't see how the Heat will lose a shootout.....

if Miami gets 95+, we win....that's my lock of the week


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)

Hope the Bulls can step up the D and get the crowd into it at home.

I'm sick of seeing Wade just prancing around all over like he's done his own career, with the Bulls at home, he needs to be knocked down instead of just walking down the lane


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Bulls 101 
Heat 97

Tyson Chandler 0 pts 0 rebs 6 PF 4 min.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> I don't see how the Heat will lose a shootout.....
> 
> if Miami gets 95+, we win....that's my lock of the week





sloth said:


> Bulls 101
> Heat 97
> 
> Tyson Chandler 0 pts 0 rebs 6 PF 4 min.


Them's fightin' words.

(Lego and Chapu too, but sloth made his prediction after SD's post)


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

i wonder what, if anything, the bulls will do promotion-wise for the game thurs.

all red t-shirts? or are they just too cheap to give a free t-shirt to the fans?


----------



## McBulls (Apr 28, 2005)

mizenkay said:


> i wonder what, if anything, the bulls will do promotion-wise for the game thurs.
> 
> all red t-shirts? or are they just too cheap to give a free t-shirt to the fans?


If they don't give me one, I guess I'll have to buy one since I don't own one.

Anyway, won't the Bulls be wearing white uniforms at home? If so, that poses something of a conundrum.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

We can't win, the two teams have the same colors! Didn't the Heat do red in last years playoffs? And they went to the ECF with their fans wearing Red. We better have blue fans!

Also, why did they have to schedule this game for Thursday, 25% of my quarter grade in history is due in a project. But priorities are priorities, so I'll have to start the project after 10.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

I'm calling a win in this one, since I'll be there.

Bulls 103
Heat 96

(And I'm wearing the Gordon - that jersey's due...)


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

sloth said:


> We can't win, the two teams have the same colors! Didn't the Heat do red in last years playoffs? And they went to the ECF with their fans wearing Red. We better have blue fans!
> 
> Also, why did they have to schedule this game for Thursday, 25% of my quarter grade in history is due in a project. But priorities are priorities, so I'll have to start the project after 10.



or you could start it tonight and be done by thurs!

~ signed, your mom!



:angel:


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

This will be my first time ever at a Bulls game at the United Center. Section 333.

I think Skiles should start the game running a lot of plays through Sweetney and try to make him feel involved.

Bulls win by 12.


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

Bulls 97.7 } My average prediction
Heat 89.6 }

Standard deviation 2 points

So result of that game should be an average prediction plus/minus three times standard deviation.

Go Bulls !


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)

My hope is that Miami, with the 2-0 lead, will take the Bulls/series for granted and the Bulls can get one on Thursday. Barring injury, I think the rest of the series will be tough


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

sloth said:


> We can't win, the two teams have the same colors! Didn't the Heat do red in last years playoffs? And they went to the ECF with their fans wearing Red. We better have blue fans!
> 
> Also, why did they have to schedule this game for Thursday, 25% of my quarter grade in history is due in a project. But priorities are priorities, so I'll have to start the project after 10.


i dont care what you had to say in this post....just wanna say that i love your avatar. :banana:


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

103-100 HEAT, one step closer to that SaWeeeep. Good luck though. You guys got a scrappy team, just don't think you're there yet.


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

One thing is for sure, the Bulls need to win this game or game 4 is just a formality, Go Bulls!!!


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

I really curious as to why the Bulls defense has stopped working. Is Shaq just busting the defense or has Riley outsmarted Skiles?

Hopefully Skiles has been able to make some adjustments and can keep the score under 100.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

TripleDouble said:


> I really curious as to why the Bulls defense has stopped working. Is Shaq just busting the defense or has Riley outsmarted Skiles?
> 
> Hopefully Skiles has been able to make some adjustments and can keep the score under 100.


The players have reverted to their first half of the season defensive form. Generally, they are rotating the correct way, but the rotations aren't crisp. A simple swing pass to the other side of the floor is getting by our D at ease either leaving a guy wide open for three or him a path to drive to the bucket.

They're thinking too much and trying to stop every guy on ever play (indicitive of everyone out on the court jumping at most every pump fake).

Trust your scheme and your teammates. It's not the end of the world if your man scores on you. Take that approach and we'll be down 2-1 heading into game 4.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Give credit to the heat and riley for why the bulls D doesn't look so good.

If you paid close attention, you'd see Hinrich trying to guard Wade and Gordon playing way off his man, almost behind Hinrich, shadowing Wade. Gordon also helps out in doubleteaming the post when Shaq gets the ball.

This leaves JWill open and he's hitting his shots.

If it's not JWill, it's Walker. 

The heat just have too many guys who can score on the floor at the same time for double teams to be effective, yet we have no choice.

Miami's not known as a 3pt shooting team, but was 9-24 last game (.375). They were getting a LOT of open looks.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

I'm personally tired of being bashed and pushed aside by Barkley EVERY time we're on TNT.


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

The ROY said:


> I'm personally tired of being bashed and pushed aside by Barkley EVERY time we're on TNT.



Barkley is a jerk and an idiot he is just mad that MJ kept him from winning rings.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

ace20004u said:


> Barkley is a jerk and an idiot he is just mad that MJ kept him from winning rings.


OoOooOo! nice one! :clap:


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

The ROY said:


> I'm personally tired of being bashed and pushed aside by Barkley EVERY time we're on TNT.


He did say something nice:

http://www.dailyherald.com/sports/bulls.asp?id=181737



> In the studio, Charles Barkley added this observation of the Bulls:
> 
> “Chicago is a young team, (general manager John) Paxson has done a great job,” he said. “They are a team of the future, but we don’t live in the future, we live in the present.”


The first part of the story repeats Steve Kerr's praise of Hinrich.


----------



## Cyanobacteria (Jun 25, 2002)

Gordon is lightning.
Hinrich is thunder.
I'm predicting rain,
and pain,
all over YOU.


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

step said:


> I second that motion.
> 
> Playing at home scares me.


If it makes you feel better, I am 5-0 all time at Bulls playoff games, 2-0 all time at Cubs playoff games, 1-0 all time at Sox playoff games, 3-1 all time at Blackhawks playoff games, but 0-1 all time at Bears playoff games (damn Carolina)


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

http://realgm.com/src_wiretap_archives/40223/20060427/zo_iffy_for_game_3/



> Zo Iffy For Game 3
> 27th April, 2006 - 5:19 am
> Miami Herald - After missing Games 1 and 2, Alonzo Mourning remains a game-time decision for tonight's Game 3.
> 
> ...


I'd expect Mourning not to play until Chicago wins a game, then be evaluated.

Hopefully the Heat players are looking past us and ahead to round 2 as well.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

*Bulls are favored tonight. *by 1 point at Matchbook.com tonight. The rest of the sportsbooks have them even.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

yahoo game preview 

_Although the Chicago Bulls have remained upbeat after losing the first two games of their playoff series with the Miami Heat, they've had little success in defending the Heat's two superstars.

Now Shaquille O'Neal and Dwyane Wade look to put Miami up 3-0 as the series shifts to the United Center.

O'Neal scored 22 points and Wade added 21 with seven assists, five rebounds and four steals Monday night as the second-seeded Heat defeated the Bulls 115-108 to maintain home-court advantage with the series moving to Chicago.

The performance of the two players showed for the second straight game that the seventh-seeded Bulls may not be able to effectively limit the Heat's star center and guard.

*"It's no secret that the Bulls have no one to guard him down low, so he can dominate the game that way," Wade said of O'Neal. "Also, he's in great shape. He's really in playoff mode and we want him to be. We want him to lead this team."*_




plus my bulls e-news


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

The ROY said:


> I'm personally tired of being bashed and pushed aside by Barkley EVERY time we're on TNT.


That's what he gets paid for. To make annoying comments abt the underdog and piss of their fans. I've stopped listening to Barkley a LOOONG time ago and would advise people who get ticked off easily to do the same.

Anyway, I think we'll win a close one tonight. Ben should be motivated after what's happened these last 2 days. He's likely to come off the bench because of his comments, so I expect him to finish strong like he typically does when coming off the pine.


----------



## bre9 (Jan 8, 2006)

If Ben is Starting or coming off the bench it doesn't matter he need go in and drop about 50 points on all the haters and most importantly shake loose from Gary Payton.


----------



## LegoHat (Jan 14, 2004)

Bet on the Bulls in the vBookie.


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

A lot of people are picking the Bulls. The journalists are really pushing that "scrappy never say die team" angle, which sucks because I liked flying under the radar with that. Skip Bayless said we'd win 2 of 3 in Chicago, Tony Kornheiser said the Bulls have an 80% chance of winning tonight, Michael Wilbon gave us only 45. Either way, interesting stuff, I'd rather not be favored...too much respect given, not enough earned as of yet.

Anyways, leaving for the UC in a few minutes, don't plan being able to talk outloud when I get back.


----------



## mippo (Apr 27, 2005)

Personally as a Heat fan, I like the fact the Bulls are favored and people are predicting them to win. The Heat's biggest problem is they get lazy, and going in as underdogs gives them a much better chance to be focused and prove everyone wrong.


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

UC is rockin baby!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :banana: :banana:


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

mippo said:


> Personally as a Heat fan, I like the fact the Bulls are favored and people are predicting them to win. The Heat's biggest problem is they get lazy, and going in as underdogs gives them a much better chance to be focused and prove everyone wrong.


What? Do you think Shaq looks at the bet line every night, and listens to what Skip Bayless says. He's a moron, no one takes what he says seriously.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

skiles apparently staying with the same starting line-up

hinrich
gordon
sweetney
nocioni
allen


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Sweetney fakes out Shaq, Shaq thought he was gonna drive, but Sweets pulled up for the jay.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

hey!. sweetney with the soft jumper.

Walker is taking every shot.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Gordon off the glass...nice floater.\

Ben with the birfday cut.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Ben with his beautiful trademark running layup.

Noc with a nice layup after eluding Walker.

Kirk draws the foul. Hits the first. Hits the second. Bulls lead by 2.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Noc drives on Walker. Toine can't defend that.

Wade with the jumper GOOD

Kirk with the nice upfake and draws the foul.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Bulls seem much more comfortable. foul on Wade. Andres to shoot three.

No way he air balls that three without getting fouled.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Kirk dribbles through the lane, dribbles out of the lane, and...

...finds the open man. Noc fouled by Wade on the three try.

Good play.


----------



## anorexorcist (Aug 3, 2005)

DRIVING INSIDE.

Now this is what it's all about.

And Shaq hasn't taken a shot yet and we're halfway thru the first almost.

EFFING BEAUTIFUL.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

What! Gordon didn't travel!


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

Wade would have gotten away with that move Ben got called for


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

****, JWill with a 3, you cannot let that guy go off like last game


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

oooh. Ben moved his left foot which was his pivot.

And he makes the three.

J will makes the three on the other end.

Noc open jumper GOOD!

13-9 BUlls


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Hinrich to Sweetney for the dunk! Amazing!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Kirk with the dribble penetration, draws Shaq and dumps it to Sweets.

YES!! dribbling with a purpose


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

I like the energy. I'm saying Ben busts out sooner or later. He's too good not to.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Nocioni drives and one!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Noc is driving up the gut. GOOD and 1!


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Noc taking names.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Noc should go for fifty.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

This is more than a hot streak. I am really starting to think Nocioni is the best player on the team.


----------



## remlover (Jan 22, 2004)

Nocioni chants. Got to love it!


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

and the crowd is already chanting NO-Ci-ONI!! ten points so far and not backin' down from no one, no how!


:greatjob:


----------



## anorexorcist (Aug 3, 2005)

spongyfungy said:


> Noc should go for fifty.


HE WILL BUST OUT FOR 82!!! Watch.

:clap:


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

What I hate about Nocioni is that he looks scared. This inferiority complex he has wont do any good for him and the Bulls. If only he could learn from Gordon...


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

oooh Kirk, with the airball.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Kirk with the step-back airball. Whoa.

J-Will with another freaking three.

Sweets with the good board, to the line for two.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Sweetney with the positioning, good fake and almost made it in.

Missed both FT's ARGHH. If Shaq can make em, he should be able to.

3 on nothing break. Deng with the dunk!


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

I think Skiles figured out Shaq!


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

Luol. Deng.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Foul on Shaq!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Gordon to a cutting Deng. to the basket layup GOOD!

great look. bad pass. Deng had to stretch his freakishly long arms.


----------



## anorexorcist (Aug 3, 2005)

Uh oh, Chandler in the game. Let's hope Shaq doesn't start playing better now. Everyone hold their collective breaths, cuz Sweetney SHUT HIM DOWN. I have no idea why the hell Skiles took him out!!!


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

Do not foul him soft enough to get the bucket and the foul.
Take him down with no shot at hitting the bucket


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Shaq's picking his spots.

2 fouls called on Kirk.

Duhon comes in.


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

Wow what a BS foul call against Tyson


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Chandler= The mess up, how do you get a foul like that CHandler, god you suck.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Wade looks very determined to have a good game here in the UC. We'll probably have to start doubling him at some point in this game.


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

Luke vs. Shaq
:banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

Duhon gets a foul for playing good defense


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Shaq didn't even see Gordon, lmao, great defense.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

YAYY.......call on MIAMI!


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Schenscher already has done more than Shaq did this series. Foul on Shaq.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

lmao!

LUUUUKKKE!!


awesome.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

2 fouls drawn by Schenscher, well done.


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

Very very nice job Luke, normally we joke about you, but that was some quality minutes.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

DAMN tough 3 by Ben.

D clearly looking GREAT so far.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

well. ok then. that's the way you win a quarter fellas!

you could hear skiles yelling SHOOT IT SHOOT IT...and the buzzer beater from ben from _THE CORNER._


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle (Jan 25, 2003)

Ben is getting touches. Just not when Hinrich plays point.


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

Stop leaving guys open for corner 3's


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

Hey! I get credit for the call on Schenscher!!! I kinda figured he could get the big guy in a little foul trouble! If Skiles is gonna take my ideas - at least he should pay me!!!!! (just kidding!)


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

We could not have started this quarter any worse 

Defensive foul, they make a wide open 3, brick by Othella, they make a 2, offensive foul, defensive foul.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Malik shouldn't be moving like that for a screen.

another foul? on Duhon.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Deng with the steal and the open pullup.

Chandler better watch the over the back.

Nice tapping by Tyson. I hope we can buy a bucket now.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Duhon picks his 3rd...GOOD. He wasn't doing anything useful anyway.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

another foul? geez.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Miami is playing such sloppy basketball. Can't believe we're only up 5.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

3 fouls on Shaq!


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle (Jan 25, 2003)

Put Schenser back !


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

1 more foul and the Heat are shooting, over 8 minutes left in the quarter


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

3 on O'neal.. Deng going for the dunk got swiped by Shaq.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Deng FINALLY takes it to the rack in the halfcourt.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Good things happen when you try to dunk the ball! Foul #3 on O'Neal, and early in the 2nd quarter taboot!


----------



## anorexorcist (Aug 3, 2005)

This is fun...

3 fouls on Shaq. Anytime he's in the game, just DRIVE IT on him. He will have to back away in fear of not picking up another one.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

what's with all these FT misses... Deng splits a pair.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

how about boxing out?


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

-They get 3 offensive boards in one possession
-Heat are in the penalty

DAMN


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Kirk rains in a three!!


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle (Jan 25, 2003)

See ? Kirk needs to be doing THAT


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

shut up! ben _passed to_ kirk who hit for three!

:laugh:


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

Too many open 3's guys


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Kirk gets held and Skiles yells "That's a foul!" no call

Anderson hits the three. 

Skiles yells "come on Ben, let's go" 

He's loud.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Air Noc. He's so good in transition. It looks like he has no control but he knows exactly what he's doing.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

WTF is up with Deng's shot selection?


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Good thing they are going to Sweetney downlow. Should be easy points with Shaq out.

Doleac with the reach in.

Sweetney GOOD and 1 on a screen and roll.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Kirk crosses over Doleac. drives to Sweetney. posted up GOOD!

timeout Miami.


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

Good job Sweets, keep being active like that. Punish them inside while Shaq is out big man


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

a Sweetney not in foul trouble is awesome to have. Especially without a Shaq to worry about in the paint.


----------



## anorexorcist (Aug 3, 2005)

Dude, forget Chandler, Sweets is droppin' dimes like some of Dre's beats. PLEASE KEEP THIS GUY NEXT YEAR, PLEEEEASE.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

This UC crowd :uhoh:

How did we go from having the best fans in the Nation to this? These guys clap when we make a basket and it's basically a library atmosphere after that until we hit another basket...


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Is that Pargo at the scorers table?

Sweetney. working the o-rebs.. good job.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

spongyfungy said:


> Is that Pargo at the scorers table?


Skiles' got no other choice. Ben looks winded out there after playing every minute so far. He needs some rest.


----------



## anorexorcist (Aug 3, 2005)

omgwtf sweets finally hit a freeeethrow

stop the presses


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Pargo turns it over the moment he touches the ball :laugh:


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Sweetney splits a pair of FT's. Did you know Sweetney shot 75% FT's last year?

Pargo walked...ugh..

Toine fouled by Sweetney. did he push Deng out of the way?


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

Let's go guys you have to finish this half strong


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Pargo hits one!

46-40 timeout.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

What the hell is Riley's problem? He's calling a freaking timeout every 2 minutes :curse:


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Pargo to Schenscher!


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle (Jan 25, 2003)

The Bulls have gotten a big lift from Schenscher and Jannero Pargo. LOL.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Too many wide open misses from the TOP of the key. We blew a golden opportunity w/ Shaq on the bench. Just a 6 point lead


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

If not for some wonderfully careful no-calls, Wade could easily have 4 fouls right now. Good first half, but the Bulls should be up by more and I have a bad feeling that will come back to haunt us later.


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

SPMJ said:


> Too many wide open misses from the TOP of the key. We blew a golden opportunity w/ Shaq on the bench. Just a 6 point lead


Yeah, got to grab our opportunities.


----------



## sic_D (May 5, 2005)

SPMJ said:


> Too many wide open misses from the TOP of the key. We blew a golden opportunity w/ Shaq on the bench. Just a 6 point lead


It would have been good for Chicago if you made those shots, but the important thing is chicago is not relying on the perimeter shots and taking it inside. Thats the way to beat miami. Shaq will be in foul trouble 80% of the time if you take the game inside.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

sloth said:


> Bulls 101
> Heat 97
> 
> *Tyson Chandler 0 pts 0 rebs 6 PF 4 min.*


hmm........


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

4 on Shaq!


----------



## wizardsfan2006 (Dec 24, 2005)

sloth said:


> 4 on Shaq!


uh-oh...


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Sweetney to Kirk for the three!

Hinrich pushes. to Gordon for three. GOOD!

timeout Miami.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

MJ is carrying around a few extra pounds...


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

Not a bulls fan, can't stand em usually (Knicks fan) but I'm rooting for em this series. Kinda cool to see Jordan cheering on those young guys.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

I hate the floater.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Doleac is our whipping boy.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

spongyfungy said:


> I hate the floater.



??


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Kirk has been much better this game than his first two in terms of running the team and getting guys the ball in the flow of the offense.

A+ effort


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Haslem is getting great positioning downlow. Wade with a nice pass to Haslem and he gets fouled.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

If we don't make a come back, please whoop us by 20+. We need to wake up and smell the coffee.

If it wasn't for Jwill your lead would be easly 15-20 pts.


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)

Did Tyson's wife ever have the baby. I'm just wondering since he is MIA with a grand total of 2 min played.

Ben for 3!

EDIT: NM, Tyson is in


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Ben for three. GOOD!

I heard Barkley and some others say the Bulls would cool off on their shooting. Why?? law of averages?


----------



## jordanwasprettygood (Feb 18, 2006)

Well this is the kind of game we needed to up the spirits. Unfortunately I can only catch bits and pieces of it - stupid finals, I have 2 tomorrow morning, one being organic chemistry, which is the bane of my existence. 

But good to see us with a solid home showing.

One of the few times I was watching we had a lineup of Sweets, Noc, Deng, Ben, and Kirk. I think we should play that lineup more often.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Good things happen when you hit the big man in rhythm.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

oooh. I got a bit scared when Tyson got the ball. but he put it on the floor and he got the bucket and 1...


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

I think she just did... Tyson's certainly celebrating as if something special just happened.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

What's with the Antoine sucks chant?


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

jordanwasprettygood said:


> Well this is the kind of game we needed to up the spirits. Unfortunately I can only catch bits and pieces of it - stupid finals, I have 2 tomorrow morning, one being organic chemistry, which is the bane of my existence.
> 
> But good to see us with a solid home showing.
> 
> One of the few times I was watching we had a lineup of Sweets, Noc, Deng, Ben, and Kirk. I think we should play that lineup more often.


 good luck on the finals.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Hey guys, can you, um, maybe not hit a shot from now to about....the end of the game? Oh, and can you pull your team off the court?


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Now that was a good job of getting the ball to Ben. I've felt a lot of the responsibility there fell on his teammates to look for him, and that was a good example of them doing it.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

This crowd is so dead. Last year it was so lively and the chants were great. Maybe it's because we are down 0-2 and everyone's a bit nervous but there's no life in this crowd.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

shaq is back.

and btw, kim didn't have the baby yet. and her due date isn't until may 1st. but she's on bedrest and the doctors said she could deliver early. that's why all the fuss.


----------



## jordanwasprettygood (Feb 18, 2006)

spongyfungy said:


> good luck on the finals.


Thanks! I'll need more than my fair share. 
If there are any religious folk out there in the audience willing to help a fellow Bulls fan out, pray for me between the hours of 9 and 11 am tomorrow 
:smile:


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Deng taking it to the basket. That should add some confidence.

I hope the Heat put on a bit of a run. I never want to see the Bulls comfortable to the point where they think everything is going to be alright from now on.

Oooh. Shaq with the elbow to Tyson's throat.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

speaking of which, i guess sloth is doing his history paper.

that was a BS call on chandler.

ha. and shaq misses both.

let's go bulls.

wow. ben gordon able to penetrate!

crowd is certainly into it now!



:rbanana:


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

wow, where is the interior defense by the Heat? that's just silly. a 14 point lead is not insurmountable.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Honestly, all I have to say to the Bulls: thank you! After game 2 we were gassed up, thinking we were going to take you guys easly, but now you kicked us in the balls and we realize we have to play.

Lets hope its more entertaining Sunday.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

That's what I'm talking about. Not allowing Shaq to reset but Hinrich playing the passing lane and he got the steal.

Duhon to the rack. Miss but fouled.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

5 on shaq!


----------



## anorexorcist (Aug 3, 2005)

Can someone check and see what Shaq's lowest scoring game ever is? This has got to be one of the lowest.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

I don't think I've ever seen these guys just pass the ball around so hard like that.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

*five on shaq!* 


:guitar:


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Great game guys. You maid us look like the Knicks tonight.


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

Up 16 with 9 and a half left. Can't let up yet. Basketball is a game where you are never, ever out of the woods. Miss, 3, miss, 3, miss, 3 and suddenly its a 7 point game. Keep up the good work guys and let's make this a series. By the way great game tonight by Gordon, Hinrich, Sweets, and Noc. Not so great performance from Duhon tonight.


----------



## lgtwins (May 18, 2004)

I am having this sinking feeling as Kirk starts to do what he does at this point of the game as usual. Don't pass, overdribble and not involving the teammates. Better get back to the way he was playing till 3rd quarter. Stat.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

4 game sweep of the Heat--coming right up.


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle (Jan 25, 2003)

This'll probably mean nothing, but that series at 9:15 was an example of how conservative and shook we play when we have a lead. Get the dang ball to Ben and nail this ****.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

The stats will not show it but Ben's passing has been excellent tonight.

Nice to see Deng's jumper back.


----------



## remlover (Jan 22, 2004)

Great game. I would feel better if they started using more of the shot chart.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

anorexorcist said:


> Can someone check and see what Shaq's lowest scoring game ever is? This has got to be one of the lowest.


 7 points.

well they just mentioned it.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Sorry I wasn't posting most of the game. I was working on my history project which was to make an impressionist style drawing, so I was watching the Bulls game, and making an impressionist drawing of a sailboat, which reminded me, the Bulls are sailing to victory tonight!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

that's cute like macaroni othella.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

C'mon now, lets not lose our focus.


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

OMG no Gordon is down. Shaq just kills Gordon and gets a no call.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

What is wrong with Posey?


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)

Oh snap!


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

I missed something. There was no foul?


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

Posey = no skill loser.


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

damn Posey. That was wild. I kinda liked it though, it's the playoffs baby!


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

First post regarding the game for me:

F'IN POSEY, YOU ARE A POSER


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

I'm surprised the refs actually called it given what they are willing to ignore in this qtr. Seriously, these refs are PATHETIC. Shaq should have 8 fouls by now.

Now Walker gets T'd up :laugh:. Miami getting rattled.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

WTH did Walker do? I missed it


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

What a punk play by Posey. Shoulder blocks Hinrich to the floor after Shaq levels Gordon. Things are getting heated. Posey ejected, Walker just gets a tech. There is going to be some bad blood between these teams next season. I still love Wade but the rest of these guys are getting on my nerves.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Walker hit with the T. fouls out.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Good thing this isn't a close game. We have struggled to make FTs all night long.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

spongyfungy said:


> that's cute like macaroni othella.















and the heat continue their meltdown.

so awesome.

we have ourselves a series bulls fans!!


:rbanana:


----------



## anorexorcist (Aug 3, 2005)

LMFAO the heat are self-destructing. "We brought these guys for the playoffs," indeed.

To committ technical and flagrant fouls. Antoine Walker + James Posey = sore losers.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

All we need is Noce vs Wade


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

wow... very surprising. I don't expect such reaction from a top seed veteran team. Especially playing against an underdog like our team.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Yeah, Posey's getting suspended. TNT said Stu Jackson was at the United Center, and saw Posey squaring up for the assualt on Hinrich. He has his mind made up, Posey's suspended.


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

Don't you think former Massachusetts star Lou Roe needs to play for the Bulls and fight Dwayne Wade so we can have...Roe v. Wade. 

Thanks for coming out tonight. Drinks are half price from now until 10.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

I still sense negativity...why?

Anyway, not the way to end a game. They'll be pumped on Sunday. Stu Jackson says that Posey sized Hinrich up before nailing him...


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

SPMJ said:


> Good thing this isn't a close game. We have struggled to make FTs all night long.


true our FT sucks ***


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

I kind of like the thuggery. It reminds me of the old pistons series or the knick series back in the day. 

I hope this nothing but fire up our team. And if Posey gets suspended, well that's just one 3 point threat we would eliminate


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

T.Shock said:


> Don't you think former Massachusetts star Lou Roe needs to play for the Bulls and fight Dwayne Wade so we can have...Roe v. Wade.
> 
> Thanks for coming out tonight. Drinks are half price from now until 10.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

anorexorcist said:


> LMFAO the heat are self-destructing. "We brought these guys for the playoffs," indeed.
> 
> To committ technical and flagrant fouls. Antoine Walker + James Posey = sore losers.


we'll be back, dont get cocky for one win, we'll be back


----------



## anorexorcist (Aug 3, 2005)

keep it comin' keep it comin'! Haslem with the T too!!! Hot to def!


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

T.Shock said:


> Don't you think former Massachusetts star Lou Roe needs to play for the Bulls and fight Dwayne Wade so we can have...Roe v. Wade.
> 
> Thanks for coming out tonight. Drinks are half price from now until 10.


... why roe? looks like I'm missing something.


----------



## anorexorcist (Aug 3, 2005)

Dwyane Wade said:


> we'll be back, dont get cocky for one win, we'll be back


i'm sure you'll be back all right, but without a thug like posey, thanks.

he calculated the hit! dont get me wrong, i have nothing but respect for Shaq and Wade, but now the questionable tendencies of the new guys you got over the offseason is starting to show.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

and they chant NO-CI-ONI!!


awesome games from kirk and ben. nice game from deng too.

what i call a TEAM effort.


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

Tragedy said:


>


Wow. First off to Tragedy. It was meant to be stupid. The kind of joke bad stand-up comedians tell hence the drinks are half price line. Secondly, Roe v. Wade is the Supreme Court case that legalized abortion in the United States. I swear why should I ever add any personality to my posts anymore. 

Here's something for everybody...

pArGo SuX

Is that better?


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

RSP83 said:


> ... why roe? looks like I'm missing something.


Roe v. Wade, the famous court case...


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

T.Shock said:


> Wow. First off to Tragedy. It was meant to be stupid. The kind of joke bad stand-up comedians tell hence the drinks are half price line. Secondly, Roe v. Wade is the Supreme Court case that legalized abortion in the United States. I swear why should I ever add any personality to my posts anymore.
> 
> Here's something for everybody...
> 
> ...


Some people appreciate the humor.


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

Holy crap...

Marv Albert: Well we killed Jud Buechler tonight after killing Bill Wennington. 
Steve Kerr: Whaddya mean killed?


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

T.Shock said:


> Wow. First off to Tragedy. It was meant to be stupid. The kind of joke bad stand-up comedians tell hence the drinks are half price line. Secondly, Roe v. Wade is the Supreme Court case that legalized abortion in the United States. I swear why should I ever add any personality to my posts anymore.
> 
> Here's something for everybody...
> 
> ...


 lol i know man, the rollseyes was a joke also


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

(i repped you T.Shock!)




a *BLOWOUT!!!*


as marv would say, _yesssssss!_


:rock:


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

sloth said:


> Some people appreciate the humor.


Thank God.


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

Tragedy said:


> lol i know man, the rollseyes was a joke also


A little miscommunication is always uncomfortable. I'll rep you now just because I feel bad.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

The *BULL* slaughters the *HEATS*!

*Go Bull!*

:banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Big win for the Bulls! 

another big game on Sunday.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

truebluefan said:


> Big win for the Bulls!
> 
> another big game on Sunday.


that´s for sure!!!!!!!!!!!go bullsss!!!!!!!!


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

This is more like I thought things would be going!


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)

W! Heat played like they were all stoned or something, the way Shaq played was weird. Officiating was real bad early, if you watch on Comcast, they'll call out and replay the bad calls, ran out of fingers, but the Bulls still blow them out. Great defense, nice job scoring and attacking inside, led to the great offense flow and guard play by Kirk (very aggressive, great game, nice to see him fired up at the end) and some fire from Ben, Noc, Deng, etc.

Take it one game at a time, but the key is defense as the Bulls have almost gotten anything they want on the offensive side in the series


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

sloth said:


> Roe v. Wade, the famous court case...


oh.. American history. no wonder I don't know anything about it. didn't grow up here :biggrin:


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

Four of the top five players on the floor tonight were wearing *BULL* uniforms. Where's that superstar? Props to Wade for coming to play -- too bad the rest of the *HEATS* stayed in Miami. M. Sweets deserves tonight's game ball. That kid was the front court tonight.


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

What the!? our top three scorers, Gordon, Nocioni, and Hinrich all averaged exactly 24 points per game coming to this game.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Imagine this.

Pistons vs. Cavs
Pacers vs. Bulls

An all central division playoffs from the 2nd round out!


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

What a fun game to watch. 

And how bad to lose your cool and commit intentional fouls in front of the man who doles out the
punishments?


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Fantastic games by Gordon, Sweets and Noc tonight. Great games by Deng, Hinrich and whoever had a part in guarding Diesel.

Game ball goes to Skiles. Period, end of contest, no soup for anyone else.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Looks like the jolly green white hot Kirk Hinrich avatar worked tonight. Too bad Wade didn't wear the same ensemble though.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

first off, I come in peace. Im gonna try to be as respectful as possible

second, great game and Bulls just totally dominated us from start to finish. Took shaq out of his game and contained wade. Thats how you beat the Heat. Also perimiter defense is a weakness, and Bulls just expose that

now what I think of the foul. It was definately calcluated and meant to send a message BUT It was NOT with an elbow and NOT to the head, and if Posey wanted to hurt Hinrich, he could of easily done both of these from that angle. Its a hard foul meant to send a message, not to attack Hinrich. Think of that play and think how much worse you could do if you calculate a foul (like Posey did) from that angle than a shoulder to shoulder check. 

anyway, good game again. Those are just my thoughts. I wouldnt be upset if Posey gets suspended, but I dont think its as bad as people are making out. There are things a lot worse when you calculate a foul (ala kobe elbow to Mike Millers head) than a shoulder to shoulder check


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

_By ANDREW SELIGMAN, AP Sports Writer
April 27, 2006_


CHICAGO (AP) -- *Instead of looking like the old Shaq, he looked like an old Shaq.

Shaquille O'Neal had one of his worst playoff games, and the Chicago Bulls took advantage, beating the Miami Heat 109-90 on Thursday night in a game that got heated in the end.

The Bulls pulled within 2-1 in this first-round series and host Game 4 on Sunday.

O'Neal finished with eight points and four rebounds. He had one basket through the first three quarters and scored six meaningless points in the fourth, narrowly missing his career playoff low. O'Neal had seven points against Houston on April 19, 2004.
*
After averaging 24.5 points and 11.5 rebounds in the first two games, O'Neal picked up his third foul just over three minutes into the second quarter and spent the rest of the half on the bench.

*Miami's James Posey was ejected with 3:15 left after knocking down Kirk Hinrich on a fast break. Six seconds later, Antoine Walker fouled out and got called for a technical foul. So did Udonis Haslem, who served a one-game suspension for throwing his mouthpiece toward an official in the series opener.

The Bulls hit 3-of-4 free throws during the commotion, but the game was already out of reach.

Chicago's Ben Gordon scored 24 points after being held to 13 in Game 2 on Monday, and Kirk Hinrich finished with 22 points and 11 assists. Andres Nocioni contributed 19 points and nine rebounds.*

After a 3-pointer by Walker cut the Bulls' lead to 59-56 with 7:25 left in the third quarter, Hinrich and Gordon responded with back-to-back 3s and the Heat never threatened after that.

Dwyane Wade led the Heat with 26 points and Jason Williams added 17.

Heat coach Pat Riley was on the sideline after attending his mother's funeral in upstate New York on Wednesday. Mary Riley was 96 when she died last week.

"It's not easy," Riley said. "It's something you don't want anybody to go through. You deal with life, and in this situation, you deal with the other side of it. It takes a toll."

After being outscored by a 52-30 average in the paint the first two games, things certainly did not look better for the Bulls with Alonzo Mourning returning from a torn right calf. In his first game since March 22, Mourning grabbed two rebounds and did not score in eight minutes.

With O'Neal a non-factor, the Bulls outscored the Heat 40-32 in the paint after being dominated there in the first two games. They also established themselves early on for the first time this series, building a 48-42 halftime lead, after being outscored a combined 131-108 in the first half of Games 1 and 2.

The Bulls were ahead 31-23 after the first quarter -- with Nocioni and Gordon leading the way.

Nocioni had 11 points and hit 3-of-4 shots after shooting 13-for-15 in Game 2. Fans serenaded him with a "Nocioni!" chant after a three-point play midway through the period.

And Gordon had 10 in the quarter after suggesting the Bulls' gameplan limited his involvement on offense. His 3-pointer from the corner as the shot clock expired with seven seconds left made it 31-23.

*But this sequence set the tone.

Up two, the Bulls stripped O'Neal with about five minutes left in the quarter, and Hinrich fed Luol Deng for a breakaway dunk. O'Neal missed a hook and Deng hit a layup. And after a three-second violation by O'Neal, Nocioni hit a free throw to make it 23-16.*






watching the postgame on nbatv. they missed skiles's comments.

riley didn't like the move from posey. "i didn't like that". says he's going to talk to him. thought it was poor sportsmanship.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

I bet Haslem is suspended again for that strong safety move vs. Hinrich in front of the man you don't want to do that in front of.

Again, for good measure -- game ball, Scott Skiles.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

the fact that posey pulled that stunt right in front of stu jackson doesn't bode well for him methinks!

what a thug.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

wadeshaqeddie said:


> now what I think of the foul. It was definately calcluated and meant to send a message


What message?


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

Outstanding performance by Bulls and Miami did embarrass themselves very badly.

Never underestimate the heart of a future NBA champion – yours Chicago Bulls !!!

P.S Miami without Shaq …well below an average team


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

GB said:


> What message?


you go straight down the lane you are going to get fouled hard?


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

kirk and deng on nba tv right now.

kirk kinda downplaying the posey foul. so humble, our captain!


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

Considering the stakes, best game of the season for the Bulls. Maybe the best game since the Jordan Era.

Posey's a thug. So is Walker. So is Haslem. They opened up a can of worms pulling that punk **** tonight. I haven't seen much dirtier than that free safety hit on Kirk.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Interesting sidenote...

When Posey linebacked Hinrich, the camera zoomed in on the Miami bench. Wayne Simien, Kirk's teammate at Kansas, was visibly p'd off and had words with James. Thought that was cool. Don't want to have Simien on your arse.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

Frankly, I think the *BULL* is in their heads, now. I think the *HEATS* were expecting a cupcake and didn't like at all that the *BULL* played them tough in Miami. This drubbing has got to have Miami thinking. The complete lack of composure is just one sign. Whatever happens, next game should be a knock-down, drag-out battle for the history books. These two franchises will be seeing a lot of each other in the coming years, and this is the start of bad blood....

...*BLOOD ON THE HORN!!!*


----------



## xPAGANx (Dec 19, 2005)

That game was great. There is nothing I like more than watching the Heat go down and being all emotional about it hahaha. If they lose another game I am betting Wade or Shaq will fake/find some kind of injury lol (for an excuse).


----------



## smARTmouf (Jul 16, 2002)

I coulda swore i commented on how femenine the Heat were acting just for losing...


was it deleted?...

ya'll crack me up some times with the butt kissing.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

did someone say *cupcake*?


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

wadeshaqeddie said:


> you go straight down the lane you are going to get fouled hard?



From behind?


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

smARTmouf said:


> I coulda swore i commented on how femenine the Heat were acting just for losing...
> 
> 
> was it deleted?...
> ...


 no posts have been deleted in the thread that i am able to see. maybe you imagined that you posted that. 

and they were acting like a bunch of petulant prom queens who lost their little tiaras to the plain girl with a big personality!!


----------



## bre9 (Jan 8, 2006)

Great game, great team effort


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Good win for you guys.

There isnt much i can say, i missed this game. But from seeing the stats, it seems The Heats defense sucked tonight. Noc and deng both had 19? Kirk and Grodon 20+? too many on that team went on a scoring buffet. This wont happen in game 4. Second, Shaq was taken out of the game on foul trouble. what a shame.

So can anybody tell me what happened with James Posey? I just saw the highlights on TV and hes pushing Kirk intentionally. wtf?

Pat Riley is going to whip out his belt tonight. You`ll se a much more desciplined Heat team in game 4. We wont dissapoint you guys 2 games in a row


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

Haslem looked so ugly with his mouth opened by revealing his “favorite” mouthpiece, after he was fouled (I think it happened in the second quarter)


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Shaq is looking old as hell.


----------



## jordanwasprettygood (Feb 18, 2006)

What a solid all-around effort. If we can win on Sunday, watch out. 
Granted, the Heat will probably come out pissed off, but we saw that we can beat them tonight.

On a side note, I was thinking, it would be pretty cool to pull out the black uni's for the road games (yes my mind wanders alot in mid-thought).


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

Wooo, just woke up, we won!!!
*does dance of joy*


----------



## RagingBulls316 (Feb 15, 2004)

I just got home from the game. Great Game by the Bulls, they absolutely dominated the Heat tonight. I think the key for the Bulls this whole series should be to try and get Shaq in foul trouble.

My win streak at Bulls games continues .


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

this is a gem:

a skiles postgame quote (via realgm)

*"you got to get it out, get it up, and knock it down"*

interpret that as you will.






( :cowboy: ) :angel:


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

This board seems to be a lot less active when the Bulls do well.


----------



## McBulls (Apr 28, 2005)

I don't know what was wrong with the refs tonight. 
Bulls go to the line 46 times! That must be a season record.
Anytime the Bulls can shoot 13 more FTs than their opposition, they are essentially unbeatable.

Must be the home cooking in the playoffs. 
I see there were some complaints about the fans not making enough noise tonight. 
Well, I was there, and it was plenty loud when it needed to be. 
Now I can barely talk. 
I think we had some effect on the no-calls that Shaq usually gets and the phantom fouls that Wade seems to feel he is entitled to.

My guess is that the Heat just aren't used to playing by the same rules as everyone else. They didn't get the star treatment they feel they are entitled to and became unglued at the end of the game.


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

Just got back. I dunno how the crowd sounded on TV, but for the most part it was pretty bad IMO. It felt like a big regular season game. The crowd seemed like it 'knew' the Bulls would lose.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

TripleDouble said:


> This board seems to be a lot less active when the Bulls do well.


Its a combination of fans being at the game, and me doing my history project (which is about 65% done right now).


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

sloth said:


> Its a combination of fans being at the game, and me doing my history project (which is about 65% done right now).


Put this in the history book...... *The Bull won!!!*


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

UMfan83 said:


> Just got back. I dunno how the crowd sounded on TV, but for the most part it was pretty bad IMO. It felt like a big regular season game. The crowd seemed like it 'knew' the Bulls would lose.


yeah, that's how it sounded on TV...last year vs. washington we were LIVEEEEe as hell

oh well

Chris Webber just said on TNT that he was dissapointed in us that we didn't get a win out in Miami. He said cuz all this win was gonna do is make Miami upset and make them kill us or SOME CRAP. Charles agreed but Kenny said don't think this series is over JUST yet because Gordon & Hinrich are KILLING miami with those pick n' rolls.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

Gio305 said:


> Pat Riley is going to whip out his belt tonight. *You`ll se a much more desciplined Heat team in game 4.* We wont dissapoint you guys 2 games in a row


I hope so. Hate to go into the second round with a key player injured just because some stooge lost his cool....

....I kid. This game has a huge psych boost for the *BULL*. Next game is incredibly important for both clubs. Glad to see you over here during this series, win or loss, your contributions are appreciated.

Peace!


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Just got home from the game, damn that was a good one to go too.
Wade had about the quietest 20+ game I've ever seen, I didn't hardly realize he was out there.

Crowd was mostly into it, everyone absolutely loves Nocioni there, any time his name was even mentioned everyone burst into Nocioni chants.

Got a cool picture of the front seats from across the way that I'm calling "Where's Craig Sager?"
Hint, its alot easier then Where's Waldo.


----------



## RagingBulls316 (Feb 15, 2004)

UMfan83 said:


> Just got back. I dunno how the crowd sounded on TV, but for the most part it was pretty bad IMO. It felt like a big regular season game. The crowd seemed like it 'knew' the Bulls would lose.


I thought the crowd was alright. It was more alive then a regular season game, but not like it was last year at Washington. Alot of people seemed to come into the game down, that the Bulls were down 2-0...but as the Bulls showed they came out to play today, the crowd got behind them. By the 4th quarter the crowd was about where it was last year during the playoffs.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

TripleDouble said:


> This board seems to be a lot less active when the Bulls do well.


:yes:


----------



## BullsAttitude (Jun 11, 2002)

wadeshaqeddie said:


> you go straight down the lane you are going to get fouled hard?



Fouled hard would have been a swipe at the ball while bumping in to him or even running over him, not dropping your shoulder and running over somebody with no intentions of trying to get or stop the ball. Hinrich didn't get hurt but there was the possibility of him getting hurt at the speed he was going.

That was pure frustration on Posey's part and if you watch the play before, he shoved off to get that rebound. The frustration was building but you don't try to take someone out because things aren't going your way. That was a pure thug move on his part and should deserve a game suspension.

Now, I'm happy with the win, the Bulls' defense was much better tonight than it was in the first two games. Anything is possible but I still think Miami is playing for so much and will pull out the series in 6 games, I hope I'm wrong but I'm trying to be realistic.

I think with the series, Chicago is showing that we deserve more respect from other teams. We can play with anybody in the East, not saying we can beat Detroit or Miami in a seven game series right now but the days of saying Chicago is a "lowly team" is OVER!!

Chicago is young, hard working and has a very bright future, GO BULLS!!


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

I haven't had a chance to see a replay of the Posey play. How did it look on TV?
I saw him and Tyson getting into it the previous Bulls possession, and I said something about things starting to get heated, and then there was that play.

I'm going to see if I can't find some replays, I'd like to see that again.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Congrats on that impressive W. & good luck the rest of the way. :cheers:..

:curse: Shaq :curse:


----------



## anorexorcist (Aug 3, 2005)

Gio305 said:


> Pat Riley is going to whip out his belt tonight. You`ll se a much more desciplined Heat team in game 4. We wont dissapoint you guys 2 games in a row


Thanks for swinging by Gio, glad to have you joining us here.

I agree with you on Riley, he already made it clear how he feels about all this--this is the article miz posted, but with quotes. Also interesting to hear what Zo said. Neil and Bill were speculating that perhaps the injury may not have been fully healed as far as his gameplay, but here's the article:

_
*CHICAGO (AP)* -- Instead of looking like his old self, Shaquille O'Neal simply looked old, flustered and frustrated.

O'Neal had one of his worst playoff performances, and the Chicago Bulls took advantage, beating the Miami Heat 109-90 on Thursday night in a game that got heated in the end.

The Bulls pulled within 2-1 in the first-round series and host Game 4 on Sunday.

"I guess we were just out of it today," O'Neal said.

He finished with eight points and four rebounds. He had one basket through the first three quarters and scored six meaningless points in the fourth, narrowly missing his career playoff low. O'Neal had seven points against Houston on April 19, 2004.

After averaging 24.5 points and 11.5 rebounds in the first two games, O'Neal picked up his third foul just over three minutes into the second quarter and spent the rest of the half on the bench.

Miami's James Posey was ejected with 3:15 left after knocking down Kirk Hinrich on a fast break and receiving a flagrant foul two. Six seconds later, Antoine Walker fouled out and got called for a technical foul. So did Udonis Haslem, who served a one-game suspension for throwing his mouthpiece toward an official in the series opener.

The Bulls went 3-of-4 from the free throw line during the commotion, but the game was already out of reach.

"He thought we had an advantage and wanted to make a hard foul," Hinrich said. "It's just part of the game. Just got to take it."

Posey said he did not foul Hinrich out of frustration. He was simply trying to get back on defense, and Hinrich did not see him.

"He didn't see me, first of all," said Posey, who faces a fine and possible suspension. "So anything like that -- a guy coming from the side -- a collision will happen like that. That's all it was."

*Miami coach Pat Riley did not rush to his players' defense afterward.

"Maybe something happened at the other end, but I don't like that," he said of Posey's foul. "There's got to be some dignity in the game. The game was a very physical game. Both teams were playing hard."

And Riley said this about the commotion: "When you're getting your (butt) kicked, you take it. You get on to Game 4; that's what it's about. They were very good, and they were kicking our (butt). And we began to look at the officials. That's something we don't want to do."*

Chicago's Ben Gordon scored 24 points after being held to 13 in Game 2 on Monday, and Hinrich finished with 22 points and 11 assists. Luol Deng scored 21, and Andres Nocioni contributed 19 points and nine rebounds.

After a 3-pointer by Walker cut the Bulls' lead to 59-56 with 7:25 left in the third quarter, Hinrich and Gordon responded with back-to-back 3s and the Heat never threatened after that.

Dwyane Wade led the Heat with 26 points and Jason Williams added 17.

Riley was on the sideline after attending his mother's funeral in upstate New York on Wednesday. Mary Riley was 96 when she died last week.

"It's not easy," Riley said. "It's something you don't want anybody to go through. You deal with life, and in this situation, you deal with the other side of it. It takes a toll."

After being outscored by a 52-30 average in the paint the first two games, things certainly did not look better for the Bulls with Alonzo Mourning returning from a torn right calf. In his first game since March 22, Mourning grabbed two rebounds and did not score in eight minutes.

With O'Neal a non-factor, the Bulls outscored the Heat 40-32 in the paint after being dominated there in the first two games. They also established themselves early on for the first time this series, building a 48-42 halftime lead, after being outscored a combined 131-108 in the first half of Games 1 and 2.

"It took us out of our offense because I didn't play that much," said O'Neal, who committed five fouls.

Riley said the Bulls did a "much better job of leveraging" the big man and added, "I still think it's a sumo wrestling match down inside."

The Heat were 30-for-72 from the field, after hitting half their shots in the first two games. On defense, they could not stop the penetration -- with and without Shaq.

And in the end, the tempers flared. *Mourning thought his teammates were too concerned about the referees' calls -- and non-calls.

"We can't look at them," Mourning said. "We've got to go out there and do it ourselves. We're foolish if we're trying to look at the referees."*

What about the offense?

"We've got to stop worrying about the offense, too," Mourning said. "Our biggest concern should be our defense."_


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

> This board seems to be a lot less active when the Bulls do well.


Nothing to complain about.


> I haven't had a chance to see a replay of the Posey play. How did it look on TV?


Terrible, ESPN highlights show it.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

I saw the Pat Riley press conference on tv, and I am confident that he didn't say butt.

Project Update: 3 of 4 projects done, one more to do! So far I've done a Robert La Follette poster, a impressionist drawing of a sailboat, as well as a 5 page report on Jim Crow laws.


----------



## McBulls (Apr 28, 2005)

sloth said:


> I saw the Pat Riley press conference on tv, and I am confident that he didn't say butt.
> 
> Project Update: 3 of 4 projects done, one more to do! So far I've done a Robert La Follette poster, a impressionist drawing of a sailboat, as well as a 5 page report on Jim Crow laws.


I hope you're not required to use your brain tomorrow as well. The lack of sleep will make you a zombie.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

step said:


> Terrible, ESPN highlights show it.



Ah just caught it, after I saw it happen I thought perhaps they just got tangled up and it was blown out of proportion, but that was pretty cheap. No question about what he was trying to do.
The place went crazy when they showed Jordan on the big screen, it was cool seeing those highlights on ESPN of him cheering on Gordon and when Shaq got his 4th foul.

Sloth, I was listening to Pat Riley at the podium live on the radio, after he was done the ESPN announcer apologized for anyone that was offended by the 'A-bombs' Riley dropped.
:laugh:


----------



## anorexorcist (Aug 3, 2005)

sloth said:


> I saw the Pat Riley press conference on tv, and I am confident that he didn't say butt.
> 
> Project Update: 3 of 4 projects done, one more to do! So far I've done a Robert La Follette poster, a impressionist drawing of a sailboat, as well as a 5 page report on Jim Crow laws.


yeah that's why "butt" was in parentheses, for the article's sake they had to replace what he actually used with "butt."


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Just got back from the UC...what an awesome experience. I saw the people sitting in the two rows in front of me get into a huge fight. 

I think Sweetney was the main reason the Bulls dominated this game. He was a rock on defense, barely getting pushed back by Shaq in the post and getting the defensive board as expected. He also was on the receiving end of some very nice passes by Hinrich and Gordon before converting with authority. If Sweetney can stay on the floor as long as his lungs can handle in Game 4 the Bulls should win.

Pretty much everyone I around with (including the fighting group) agreed that Hinrich is pretty good at managing the offense. Gordon can put a lot of charge in his passes when he is driving and kicking; he has great court vision but is more of a Stephon Marbury-type point guard if he were the point guard of this team.

Damn, that Posey play was brutal. What the heck was he thinking? Maybe Riley is trying to instill the physical Ewing-era Knicks defense onto the Heat.

The No-ci-o-ni chants were pretty loud. Were they loud on TV?


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

See, look at what I posted as our key to our series, when we execute it, we do well.

Cutting off the lane, stepping in for charges. Going right at Shaq. Driving to the hole. We need to keep the pick and roll up as well, some of those plays like the Hinrich to Sweetney play was just sick.


----------



## Cocoa Rice Krispies (Oct 10, 2004)

Bulls playoff MVP so far:










He's been great in all 3 games (including the one where I feel he was unfairly made the goat by missing the last-second three-pointer). There's a reason he's won fans over, myself included.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

well, well, well, look who is *1-0* in playoff game thread posting! :rock:

i'll be putting up the sunday one later today...

*blood on the horns!!!*


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

TwinkieTowers said:


> The No-ci-o-ni chants were pretty loud. Were they loud on TV?


Very loud. Especially after his and-1 twisting layup and corresponding on-court fist pump. NO-CI-O-NI NO-CI-O-NI

I love it :biggrin:


----------



## LegoHat (Jan 14, 2004)

ndistops said:


> Very loud. Especially after his and-1 twisting layup and corresponding on-court fist pump. NO-CI-O-NI NO-CI-O-NI
> 
> I love it :biggrin:


I noticed that too, the Chicago fans appreciate Noc more and more, and he has earned it all! :clap:


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

T.Shock said:


> A little miscommunication is always uncomfortable. I'll rep you now just because I feel bad.


In that case......


----------

